# Headlights and taillights



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

(Headlights and taillights)are they the same as the 1.8 passat ?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Headlights and taillights (VWPassatW8_UA)*

nope.


----------

